# P&O SNCo



## peter byers (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking for old ship mates, especially Jack Major, sailed on Ballarat plus other vessels (see profile). 1958-64 Engineering Department.


----------



## Pearl Diver (Sep 27, 2010)

Hoping to find old shipmates on P&O Himalaya 1954-56 especially Fred March and Sam Talbot 
Pete Leonard(Jester)


----------



## peter byers (Sep 24, 2010)

sorry cannot help you, hope you manage to make contact.


----------



## Pearl Diver (Sep 27, 2010)

peter byers said:


> sorry cannot help you, hope you manage to make contact.


Sorry about that Peter, but I haven't quite got my head around this system yet. I was under the impression that I was just posting a message but it seems I was responding to yours. That's age showing!
Pete


----------



## dusty miller (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Pete I served on the Ballarat from 66 to 68 this is after the period you are enquiring about. Is there anything you want to know about the ship? Dusty


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Dusty Miller

Did you serve with Hains Norse before being transfered to P & O? mid to late sixties.

Ron


----------



## brinew (Sep 14, 2010)

sorry cant help i was a tanker /collier man mainly,best wishes


----------

